# Vintage Campagnolo Spare Parts Case



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

I recently finished restoring this 1970's/1980's Campagnolo Spare Parts Case that I got from a local bike shop. From what I understand it fell apart and they forgot about it for maybe a decade. They let me have it when they moved locations. I put quite a few hours restoring it trying to salvage as much of the original wood as possible. The rainbow stripe decal is new, the Campagnolo logo is the original painted one. What do you think. I don't think there are many of these left around.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow that is a pretty unique collector's. The first I've seen in years and the only one I've ever seen in private hands.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

You're right. I don't think there are many left around.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody at the shop took it home!

I don't think I have seen one of those since the late 80s.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Quite frankly I am too. The store operator told me one day when I was in there that he had it and then just let me have it. He then called me and gave me a vintage oval Campy Belt Buckle from the 80's that he got as a dealer. I wear it almost every day. It goes well with my Campy tattoo.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Very Cool!!! I would definitely keep that thing LOCKED!!!


Return With Us Now To The Thrilling Days Of Yesteryear...


----------



## Lunicast (Dec 11, 2020)

pete2528ca said:


> You're right. I don't think there are many left around.


I have an original one full of parts. I would like to sell it. But the shipping would be the problem


----------



## Lunicast (Dec 11, 2020)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I'm surprised nobody at the shop took it home!
> 
> I don't think I have seen one of those since the late 80s.


I live in Missouri and have a nice original with lots of part. I would like to sell it. But I think shipping would be a problem? If anyone is in the Stlouis area give me a call 309 235 5454. Thanks


----------

